# Calling lanzarote expats



## lysette (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi there,
My husband and I are coming to Lanzarote on 15 to 29 April on an exploratory trip with an idea to move to the Island! I am Dutch, my husband English and we currently live in the South West of France. Is there anyone living on the island who could spare an hour or two to share their experiences with us ? Obviously, the beer/tea will be on us  Lysette


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh theres a pity, we are right at the other end of the archipelago, on the secret Meridian Isle of El Hierro. Should you ever be tempted with this Isle, give us a shout, we pay for our own beer. 

Photos below link, you may want to visit one day.


----------

